# Sumsung rear DLP w/LED questions?



## Jay C Huskers (Nov 7, 2006)

I have been doing my research on all the different kinds of monitors out there and I like the Samsung models and possibly looking at the 40' or 50' inch model and sitting about 12 feet with the slimmer tv. My old TV is the huge (Sony Wega) model 32', it must weigh about 150 lbs. Would it matter with either model 40 or 50 inch with 1080P.

The best part about these units are no need to change the Bulbs on the regular DLP!!!! With the support of the NFL, It has to be an awesome product to boot!!!!!!!!!!!!! I must say...... Going to use it for Movies, TV and Games of course. Thank you in advance and Merry Christmas to everyone out there!!!!!!!!:dontknow:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

12' away is about where I sit and I would struggle with anything less than 60", which is why I ordered the 61" Samsung LED DLP. Between the 40" and 50", I would opt for the 50", but this is ultimately going to be a personal decision that only you can make. Either display will be larger than your 32" Wega.

We've got the 50" model at a price I've not seen any lower anywhere at the Shack Store...

Samsung HLT5087SAX 50" Slim LED Engine 1080p DLP HDTV $1418 Shipped


----------



## Turbo Ron (Nov 5, 2007)

I sit about 13' away with a 71" Samsung DLP.


----------



## fibreKid (Apr 20, 2006)

Okay, I sit 12' away from my Samsung DLP but it's a 46". I have a serious case of screen envy here.:crying:


----------

